# Range Bag Question



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

do you use something designed for this purpose or something you had laying around the house that happen to fit the bill. 
and what do you consider as "Must Haves" in a range bag.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a huge S&W range bag - a huge duffel bag.

I keep all my extra mags, ear muffs, cleaning kit and barrel wipe cloths, old wrag to wipe oil, targets, my extra hollow points, stapler, 2 holsters and a screwdriver set. Pretty much everything gun related.

Then, I place whatever guns I am taking into the bag as well...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, when I first started shooting, I used a little red tool box to carry my Ruger in. I've gone through a bunch of things so far, but right now I use a metal brief case life thing with foam inside. It fits all three hand guns, although it doesn't hold my ear muffs and glasses. Will hold ammo and as many mags as I want, though.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have 3 bags 1 for pistol,1 for rifle and shotgun and 1 for black powder. Each bag has ear protection, eye protection, basic cleaning kit,basic tool kit,rags,pads, ammo, mags,targets,staplegun, tape. The rifle bag gets a spotting scope and bench rest.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I need a range bag...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I a newbie when it comes to shooting, so I may not be the best at answering this. I also like to get by cheaply. So my bag is basically an old gym bag.

Inside, I carry the following:

My guns (a 9mm semi & a .357 single action revolver)

Ammo for the 9mm

Extra Magazine

Ammo for the .357

Knife

Cleaning kit

Oil rag

Ear plugs

Ear muffs

Eye protection

Binoculars to see down range with

Camera

Clothespins for the targets

Targets

Ink pen

Pencil

Notepad

Clothes line (in case the line breaks)

Screwdrivers (for repairs)

Some Allen Wrenches

Rachet set

Small step ladder

Cordless Drill

Drill bits

Track shoes (left over from when I used to jog instead of shoot)

Old gym shorts

Gym socks

Towel

Tennis Racket

Golf Clubs

Mini Cooper

Hunting dogs

Shotgun

Shotgun Shells

3 man tent

Sleeping Bag

Grill

Charcoal

Lighter fluid

Lighter

2 Lanterns

Shovel

Extra tent stakes

50' Nylon rope

50 gal drum of fresh drinking water

6 gal can of gasoline (for the minicooper)

Map of Texas (don't need any other maps)

and My CHL 

Here's a helpful tip: Be sure to put your gun and ammo near the top. They're easy to misplace.

Good luck!

WM


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ive got this for my range trips,inexpensive and plenty of room for eveything including 2 pistols,my 22 conv.kit ammo, earmuffs,cleaning kit,tools, oil etc etc http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=213589


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I like Scooter's "box" but for a soft bag I found this at Lowe's

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=121000-1492-1L-22319&lpage=none

It's got tons of room, gazillion pockets inside and out, and..........a HARD plastic bottom that rolls up the sides about an inch or more. You can put several hundred rounds of ammo in it without sagging, etc. You can set it down on anything (ground, rocks, table, etc.) without fear of moisture or damage. I got mine on sale for about $35.



Oh yeah, all those things listed by Wandering Man will fit inside!


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I a newbie when it comes to shooting, so I may not be the best at answering this. I also like to get by cheaply. So my bag is basically an old gym bag.
> 
> Inside, I carry the following:
> 
> ...


so what your saying is that your range bag is a Suburban? :smt082


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Kruz said:


> so what your saying is that your range bag is a Suburban? :smt082


:smt023 :draw: :goofy:

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I use an Eagle Industries range bag. I don't carry all that much stuff:

* eye/ear protection
* lube
* rag
* small tool kit
* ammo
* extra magazines
* preprinted practice plan and pen (to record results)
* if shooting outdoors, staplegun and masking tape
* if shooting outdoors, shot timer (indoor range doesn't allow it)

I carry my guns on me, so they don't go in the bag. Ditto flashlight and knife.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My "range bag" carries ammo, guns, ear protection, load notebook etc. I also carry a seperate cleaning/tool kit that typically stays in the truck unless needed.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I like Scooter's "box" but for a soft bag I found this at Lowe's
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=121000-1492-1L-22319&lpage=none
> 
> ...


I forgot one thing. This one will hold a margarita machine. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas, I think I have something down in the basement that may work for me...:smt071


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I forgot one thing. This one will hold a margarita machine. :mrgreen:


got to leave that at home for after the range time


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Kruz said:


> do you use something designed for this purpose or something you had laying around the house that happen to fit the bill.
> and what do you consider as "Must Haves" in a range bag.


Depending on what and where I'm shooting, I bring at least 2 bags.

Must have's for me are, headphones, glasses, cleaning kit, small tool kit, oil, magazines/speedloaders, holsters/mag carriers, ammo, targets, stapler, tape, small ruler, a dozen or so foam ear plugs and a spoting scope.
I might bring a shooting bench, bench rest, sand bags, clay thrower, chronograph, dueling tree and steel targets.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I recently bought a Allen Shooter/Range bag from walmart, since they had them on sale. 

Contents:
-Kershaw Multi-tool
-Several types of rags
-Eye and Ear protection
-Q-tips
-Can of CLP 
-Other various types of lubricant
-(2) tooth brushes
-Cleaning kits for various types of calibors
-work apron
-brass,steel and plastic bristle brushes
-small led flashlight for inspecting weapon parts

-Also room for 2 or 3 handguns.

Trying to determine any other things to add to bag in future.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Heck, I need a rolling cart soon. My huge duffel bag is starting to hurt my shoulder when I carry it with my rounds and guns inside... :smt082


----------

